# Where is southernprepper1? Is he ok?!



## PhantomThunder (Sep 17, 2018)

southernprepper1 aka David Kobler from Pickens South Carolina has not posted a video in 6 months. He also made no video or comments anywhere on the internet stating he was going to quit making videos. His last video was just another regular video as if he was releasing random videos non-chilantly signaling that everything was fine, and then POOF. He's just... gone. Vanished without a trace. He has no Patreon account or Facebook account, and he hasn't turned up in any videos or articles anywhere on the internet. I wasn't able to find any obituary or legal news. My conspiracy theory is that black ops got him, and that whatever happened is beyond top-secret and has been made to not exist. Scary as hell to think about that. Or maybe he's having some health problems and is weak and doesn't want to go public about them or maybe he's having some personal problems or issues he is working out. Of course he could be fine and is just really busy I hope. He was releasing videos normally, and then all the sudden nobody has heard from him in 6 months. Does anyone know what's going on? Has anyone heard anything? Please let us know. Thank you.


----------

